# What are you all giving away as favors this year?



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I need some ideas of easy and not too expensive party favors to hand out to my guests. I've done bags of candy in the past and want to do something more creative. Last year, I gave out cookie ingredients in mason jars, which was a big hit but I'm looking for something new this year.


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 19, 2013)

Lisaloo said:


> I need some ideas of easy and not too expensive party favors to hand out to my guests. I've done bags of candy in the past and want to do something more creative. Last year, I gave out cookie ingredients in mason jars, which was a big hit but I'm looking for something new this year.


Sticking with the treat theme , real candied apples or chocolate ones, especially really nice ones like Rockey Mountain chocolate factory makes would be nice, I've considering doing it as favors for my Masquerade/Halloween wedding.


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

This may be lame, but in the past I have passed out Day of the Dead mini buckets with glowstick something (bracelet, ring, etc), candy, and a personalized item from oriental trading. People seemed to like it... But when are glowsticks and candy not a good thing!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

In addition to the candy treats, This year we are giving the little ones glow bracelets . Did this one other year and it was a big hit. Also lets cars see the kids better. You can get a pack of 5 for $1.00 at Dollar Tree or same thing at Wall-Mart for 97 cents. I got 50 bracelets just today! I have had a big tray of assorted small party type toys too...but sometimes the parents get a bit edgy waiting for the kids to make their choice.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Lisaloo said:


> I need some ideas of easy and not too expensive party favors to hand out to my guests. I've done bags of candy in the past and want to do something more creative. Last year, I gave out cookie ingredients in mason jars, which was a big hit but I'm looking for something new this year.


I love this idea and may steal it! I wonder how far in advance you can make candy apples...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We are having a zombie/safe house party with a survival scavenger hunt so keeping in tune with the survival theme we are giving out Paracord Survival Bracelets http://m.instructables.com/id/Survival-Bracelet/ they are popular and practical (in case of an emergency) and even better with the aid of Hobby Lobby coupons I can make 10 bracelets for roughly $5


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Lots of kids like Pop Rocks. You can usually get 3 for $1 at the Dollar Store. 

The survival bracelets are a great idea for your zombie party, pumpkinpie.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oriental Trading has a lot of fun, inexpensive ideas for both the younger set & personalized party stuff more for adults too. 
Believe it or not, I'm not actually a Halloween stick in the mud, but after this suggestion, maybe everyone will think so - ha ha - but for kids, I like Halloween stickers or little tattoos that they can pick. It's something you can make fun or spooky. 

For adults, what about something pumpkin-y? Like buy some bags of pumpkin spice coffee, spoon them into individual cellphane bags with a cute pumpkin tag & instructions for brewing one cup of coffee.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Dawnski  Btw u mentioned Rock Pops...did u see DT has Pumpkin Rock Pops (I need to grab some, I've never seen pumpkin flavor before).

Cute idea JennandMatt u could even just do pumpkin spice creamers (my mom makes them every year to hand out at the church...super easy and fairly cheap).


----------



## Erzsébet (Sep 16, 2013)

I always make something for my party guests, and since we don't have trick or treating-traditionp), that's all I'm giving away on Halloween.. I would LOVE to make little candytreats and spooky things for kids..
Last year I had a voodoo theme, so I made a voodoo-doll for everyone. Guests got to choose their own, the one that had their spirit inside... I wanted to make them organic and creepy, not too cute.
This year I have a masquerade vampire theme so I'm giving small blood vial pendants.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love your voodoo dolls, very creepy


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

dawnski said:


> Lots of kids like Pop Rocks. You can usually get 3 for $1 at the Dollar Store.
> 
> The survival bracelets are a great idea for your zombie party, pumpkinpie.


I have a cautionary tale about Pop Rocks. The kids love them, but if you hand out the treat bags too early, they will immediately open them, and likely get them all over your carpet and furniture and they are hard to remove.  Take it from someone who knows. Don't give them out until they are out the door!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't do 'Favors' I do Lots of prizes through the night, costumes, games, 'crew members' etc, but I do have a LARGE bowl of candy and little bags by it for 'take home'.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I want to give out small bags that say eat me... (Alice in wonderland) and have these homemade spider chocolate chip cookies in them


----------



## Erzsébet (Sep 16, 2013)

celipops said:


> I want to give out small bags that say eat me... (Alice in wonderland) and have these homemade spider chocolate chip cookies in them


OMG These are horrible!!!  I love them!!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

How do you get the spiders???


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd love to know how you got the chocolate chips to look like spiders too... great idea!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Easy! Just drag a toothpick through the hot chips after it's cooked but before they cool. Try to make at least 6 legs per chip. 
You don't have to do every chip either. Pick a few if the best ones on each cookie.

I just loved this idea.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm doing a Haunted Hotel theme party this year for my adult friends and I'm trying to find little boxes that I can turn into mini-suitcases that are filled with traditional candies. I know that doesn't help you find something creative to give out since my twist on the usual is the container and not the contents.


----------



## Dies4halloween (Oct 27, 2011)

If it's for an adult party I bought a bunch of the alcohol nips (like vodka) and printed fun labels to put on them like poison, and magic potion etc. They are each about a $1 so it's not that bad. They were a huge hit and something that everyone can use or keep for later.


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

Mad Mad Mark said:


> In addition to the candy treats, This year we are giving the little ones glow bracelets . Did this one other year and it was a big hit. Also lets cars see the kids better. You can get a pack of 5 for $1.00 at Dollar Tree or same thing at Wall-Mart for 97 cents. I got 50 bracelets just today! I have had a big tray of assorted small party type toys too...but sometimes the parents get a bit edgy waiting for the kids to make their choice.


we always pick up scads of them at Michael's. They have a small tube of 12 pieces for $1. We get twenty or thirty tubes and offer them to all the kids we see. Better visibility is always good. Some colors don't work well (white/clear) and some are fantastically bright (pink, light blue), but we usually do two per kid, either as two bracelets or one necklace.


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 19, 2013)

Dies4halloween said:


> If it's for an adult party I bought a bunch of the alcohol nips (like vodka) and printed fun labels to put on them like poison, and magic potion etc. They are each about a $1 so it's not that bad. They were a huge hit and something that everyone can use or keep for later.


Oooo love the idea, do you have a file of the labels you used, i would love to try them out


----------

